# [SOLVED] Good GTX470 overclock ?



## Firewall619 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi

I recently got a new MSI GTX470 and have been overcloking it . Igot the core from 600mhz up to 850mhz , shader from 1215mhz to 1700mhz and the mem from 1674mhz to 2060mhz and the volts from 0.925mv to 1.080mv. Under full load the GPU gets around 80'degrees and runs as fast as a GTX480. Is this a good overclock ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Good GTX470 overclock ?*

Do you see any improvement in the graphics?


----------



## Firewall619 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Good GTX470 overclock ?*

Its much smoother and runs faster with higher FPS .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Good GTX470 overclock ?*

Then it's a good OC.


----------

